# Not sure how old this anesthesia bottle is, but it's kind of creepy



## O shoot it's broken (May 10, 2020)

Found it a little while ago and it still has stuff in it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 10, 2020)

I'm thinking not very old on that one.  Maybe 1950s-60s.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2020)

That is wheaton from millville New Jersey. That mark is been in use since 1946. Used on loads of meds.


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 11, 2020)

Looks like a giant insulin bottle! Definitely be cautious with the contents. Dont not drink!!! J/k...


----------



## O shoot it's broken (May 12, 2020)

Ok sweet thanks!


----------

